# New drawan'



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

I scribbled her with a more relaxed stance because I was bored of seeing her fleeing for her life in my previous avatar. Hah ^^; 

Again, MSPaint and a spot of vectorising.


----------



## TJ1985 (Aug 16, 2015)

I like it Boofy, looks good.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

Thaaaaaank you TJ :3 

I am rather worried she's going to trip over her own hair though. ^^;


----------



## TJ1985 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nah, I like the hair.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

Well... who am I to question a hair farmer? ;D


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Great job, Boofs!  As you know.  Because I told you earlier.  And stuff.

MORE.  GIVE US MORE.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

You want more? Better start payin' my salary. AND I want dental ;D


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh, you'll GET dental all right.

...

We, uh... we have a wonderful plan.


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Cool drawing!  Perhaps one of these days I'll post a few of my sketches.  I'd be terrible at drawing them in MSPaint, though.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

Dubs, y u so sinister! -hiss- ;___;

And Hiro, you should, you should! Thank you, by the way. I have to admit, MS Paint is no easy medium when you want to make things look good. You get used to it after a while though. I am never going to buy professional software. I love my games too much (curse you GabeN) and it's a verrrrrrry occasional sketch I do nowadays. Maybe one a week? Not enough to warrant that kind of money, that much is certain ^^;


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 16, 2015)

-wink-


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 16, 2015)

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to sift through the pile of drawings I have to see if any are post-worthy.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 16, 2015)

<3 Do it! :3

GL;HF!


----------

